# Marietta Gunsmith



## throwdown (Oct 23, 2009)

Can someone inform me of a good gunsmith in the Marietta area, and please don't say deer creek, "bad experience". I have a Remington Woodsmaster in 30-06 that won't eject.


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 23, 2009)

Nick's Guns in Marietta off Canton Road does some good work...


----------



## dhepler (Oct 23, 2009)

Give me a shout, I have worked on hundreds of 74/742's. Dave Hepler 770 739 2172


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Deer Creek*

I had him lighten up a remy trigger. good work


----------



## deadend (Oct 23, 2009)

While I use Deercreek mostly and have gotten great work from them I also use David Macdonald at Adventure Outdoors and am very pleased with his work especially his trigger jobs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 24, 2009)

throwdown said:


> Can someone inform me of a good gunsmith in the Marietta area, and please don't say deer creek, "bad experience". I have a Remington Woodsmaster in 30-06 that won't eject.



Deer Creek acted like they didn't want to mess with my M-1 carbine that "I" mistakenly diagnosed as having a problem. Their attitude was "millions were made its not worth fixing, we don't or can't fix that, blah blah, blah."

I explained that it was my deceased fathers gun purchased in the 70's and it had big sentimental value to me. This was code for fix it I don't care what the cost is.They didn't care. 
Took it to a buddies older friend who had numerous M-1's and he told me there was no problem with the gun. This man works on guns for a local PD, so I trust his opinion over the dude at Deer Creek.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Nov 7, 2009)

+1 for david at adventure outdoors .


----------



## usmc2112 (Nov 19, 2009)

*another +1 for David at A/o*

he is great! the race gun with an engine turned trigger in his picture book is mine


----------

